# Pen sled



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry here you go finally got a pic of my bandsaw cross cut sled that use for my pens. I have marks on it for 5 diffent pens when I get the tubes I just check for the right mark and then I just go to town making what ever blank that I'm making. I also have a standard 6" mark for when I have lumber to rip and then I store the blanks away. So to satisfy you photo guys here is 2 of the pics of it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like that will work Glenmore! Good job. 

corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Nice job Glenmore. That should work nicely for you. Mitch


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

I've just changed to IE so that I can enlarge the thumbnails. What a simple neat method of docking using the bandsaw Mr. Glenmore.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys yep works great did all the blanks I so far since Dec 07. Got the idea from my bench top model made one for that bandsaw also. I also use this as a regular cross cutting sled for smaller pieces of coarse.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well do my friend, looks like it has done a lot of work.
Cheers
Pete


----------

